# Mayhem Miller sig request



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

So I was wondering if there was anyone wonderful enough out there to make me a Miller sig? 

The images I was looking at were:




























All of these three if possible, but if not, any doable combination therein. 

With this in the foreground


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Give me 36 hours and i'll have something for you...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried fitting all pics in it. The best i could do.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> I tried fitting all pics in it. The best i could do.


Holy crap! I think I need new pants. That's great man!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Enjoy it man.


----------

